# Cost of gelding?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It's usually anywhere between 100 and 250. More if there's a retained testicle.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks! I figured it'd be around that.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Why not call a vet in your area and find out for sure? Around here, it runs about $130 including the sedation, pennicilin, etc., but the vets in your area are notoriously high by Midwestern standards, so it would likely be substantially more. One of my sons was a vet tech years ago about 20 miles north of you and was surprised at the price differences between there and the Midwest. Of course that was a little closer to DC than you...


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

My vet is coming out to do teeth soon, I'll ask her then! I know to ask her, but I'm not looking on getting a foal until this time next year.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I just got a quote from the local equine clinic last week for our guy. A basic castration if both testicles have dropped was $400 for a yearling. That is based on me taking him to them.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

around here it's $400 - $500 for gelding (northern nj) but some vets will go as low as $250. finding a vet to do it for $100 - $200 sounds amazing, but highly unlikely to impossible for my area.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

O:! I'm defiantly asking now.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd ask your Vet.

I know my Vet would be way more than $100, just him setting foot on the property is nearly $50.


----------

